# fresh air on boad.



## Trainmusic (Aug 28, 2006)

Is there any window that you can open on the train? Is it possible to open the window on roomet?

I like fresh air and I'd like to know hoe can you get fresh air with out opning windows.

what kind of a room is a roomet?

Is it first class way better than roomet?


----------



## Lennie (Aug 28, 2006)

The only windows that I know that can be opened are the boarding doors on the Superliners. The only way you can open any other window is if its an energency. The best way to get fresh air is stand in the area where the train cars are connected and at the "smokers" stops.

Now, I dont know what train you are taking but roomettes are basically the first class sections on long distance trains.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

passengers may not open a window on ANY long-distance train - you stand a good chance of having your head removed if you do!! unlike on European railroads, much of the signaling equipment and signage is within less than a foot of the train - you can also be thrown off the train for opening the door windows on Superliners; that's why they have warning signs to that effect! but frankly, 50% of the time (outside the Northeast Corridor, anyway) you'd be sucking up diesel fumes, not fresh air, so you're NOT missing anything.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 28, 2006)

It should also be noted that the air systems on trains do not recirculate the air like an airplane does. They are always bringing in fresh air, on top of that which blows into the car through the connecting doors.


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 28, 2006)

AlanB said:


> It should also be noted that the air systems on trains do not recirculate the air like an airplane does. They are always bringing in fresh air, on top of that which blows into the car through the connecting doors.


Modern airliners provide a 50-50 mix of fresh and recirculated air.


----------



## DaveKCMO (Aug 28, 2006)

PRR 60 said:


> Modern airliners provide a 50-50 mix of fresh and recirculated air.


yes, but with relative humidity lower than the desert.


----------



## cardo72 (Aug 28, 2006)

Trainmusic said:


> Is there any window that you can open on the train? Is it possible to open the window on roomet?I like fresh air and I'd like to know hoe can you get fresh air with out opning windows.
> 
> what kind of a room is a roomet?
> 
> Is it first class way better than roomet?


Check out the Amtrak website. They have posted a couple of photos of what a roomette entails and give you the dimensions of the room. It is small in size but it is still a first class accomodation.

Gary


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 28, 2006)

DaveKCMO said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Modern airliners provide a 50-50 mix of fresh and recirculated air.
> ...


About 15% relative humidity: about the same as a typical cold climate home in the winter.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Aug 28, 2006)

My girlfriend and I had a Deluxe Bedroom from Lincoln NE to Emeryville CA. We have since decided we could easily have done a roomette that distance. Roomettes are small, but thats what "walking the train" is for. If it was the size that it is with no way of walking around (like an airplane) it would drive me nuts. But whenever I felt cramped or crowded, I just got up and went for a stroll or hung out in coach, the lounge car or observation car.


----------



## George Harris (Aug 29, 2006)

Guest said:


> passengers may not open a window on ANY long-distance train - you stand a good chance of having your head removed if you do!! unlike on European railroads, much of the signaling equipment and signage is within less than a foot of the train - you can also be thrown off the train for opening the door windows on Superliners; that's why they have warning signs to that effect! but frankly, 50% of the time (outside the Northeast Corridor, anyway) you'd be sucking up diesel fumes, not fresh air, so you're NOT missing anything.


Huh? Outside the northeast corridor, where lots of the facilities are very close to the tracks, for the most part in the US everything adjacent to the tracks is at least 3 feet away from the side of the coach. It is in Europe (and a lot of other parts of the world) that many facilities are very close to the sides of the cars. That being said, it is still a really bad idea to stick your head out while moving at speed. Even a bug in the face at 79 mph will not be a plesant experience. Years ago, I was a frequent stander in the open dutch door person, but htis was mostly in Southern Railway's East Tennessee lines where the curves usually kept the speed in the 40 to 55 mph range. And yes, you did end up with a really dirty face, but I don't recall the diesel fumes as a major part of it. Mostly dust and brake shoe grit. Let's just say I was young and stupid, but even then, I did not really lean out very far. My favorite was really standing in the back vestibule and watching the track unreel behind us. You got just about as dirty, but it was a lot safer.

George


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 29, 2006)

George Harris said:


> Huh? Outside the northeast corridor, where lots of the facilities are very close to the tracks, for the most part in the US everything adjacent to the tracks is at least 3 feet away from the side of the coach. It is in Europe (and a lot of other parts of the world) that many facilities are very close to the sides of the cars. That being said, it is still a really bad idea to stick your head out while moving at speed. Even a bug in the face at 79 mph will not be a plesant experience. Years ago, I was a frequent stander in the open dutch door person, but htis was mostly in Southern Railway's East Tennessee lines where the curves usually kept the speed in the 40 to 55 mph range. And yes, you did end up with a really dirty face, but I don't recall the diesel fumes as a major part of it. Mostly dust and brake shoe grit. Let's just say I was young and stupid, but even then, I did not really lean out very far. My favorite was really standing in the back vestibule and watching the track unreel behind us. You got just about as dirty, but it was a lot safer.
> George


I have had one open window experience on a mainline train (lots of tourist trains let you hang out) and it was in England many years ago. I was going from Paddington Station to Oxford and was in first class. The conductor could tell I was a train buff. He allowed me in the rear engine compartment and I watched as the speedometer neared 100 mph. I was trying to shoot movies (old super 8mm) and he opened the side window so I could "hang out" and shoot facing forward for about 20 seconds. At 100 mph I could not have taken much more than that. I should try to find it and see if I can get it converted to digital. Will never forget the sensation.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 29, 2006)

I had a train attendant open the door window in a 10-6 sleeper a few years ago on Horseshoe Curve, when the 3R's was still running and using the 10-6's. We weren't really allowed to stick our heads out much, but it did allow for some neat photos for the various passengers who were there.


----------



## Miami Joe (Aug 29, 2006)

Viewliners have electrostatic cleaners mounted in the "A and B" A/C units!!!!

I'm sure if you befriend an attendant, depending on the type of car, he will find a window that can be opened.

I know Horizon, AMF II and V/L's have windows in the vestibules!!!!!!!

Joe


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 29, 2006)

I think it should also be noted that there are service stops every 4-10 hours (depending on location) where passengers can step off for a few minutes, stretch their legs, smoke a cigarette, etc. But don't venture too far from your car because when the Conductor is ready to pull he's ready to go.


----------

